# up divers



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## gooseman (Jul 24, 2006)

That is some of the most impressive layout pics I've seen. Thanks for sharing. Looks like you guys smacked em! How many blocks did you set out?

Nice work.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Very nice spread. How long did it take to get that spread out there? I'd bet that spread would work wonders with a few more birds around. Looks like mostly redheads with a few billys and ringers.
Hope you had a great time.


----------



## Decoy Player (Oct 29, 2007)

(to both) Thanks!


----------



## UKLABMAN (Dec 6, 2003)

That many divers up there in September??


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

Looks sweet!


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

Love seeing those first pics of the season. Great work!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

holy ****. thats a lot of decoys. lol.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> holy ****. thats a lot of decoys. lol.


My first thought as well. But that's also a good ol' fashioned diver SMACK DOWN
!!! Great job! Might just be deceiving in the pics, but how does the tender get to a downed bird? Dekes look so tight that if you get a bit of a chop, that tender driver has a real chore ahead of him. Must just let 'em drift out, eh? but what about crips? One shot in that spread and you've got 6 dekes along with your crip? But hey, whatever works for ya.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

An economic recovery initiated by 2 duck hunters purchasing decoys...

Did that take 3 days to set up?


----------



## hankrt (Nov 7, 2007)

Holy Smokes.......Impressive spread!!! Can't ever recall one that impressive!!! Lots of work, nice job!! You guys must be young and energetic. Spreads like that remind me of my younger days.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

No pics of the pontoon you hauled all them in there with:lol:

Congrats guys that is very impressive


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

just ducky said:


> Dekes look so tight that if you get a bit of a chop, that tender driver has a real chore ahead of him.


Has to be wading depth water.



Nice pics, I would love to be able to run a setup like that! Unfortunately when hunting where you can't wade, it is not an option.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Nice job!!!! did ya start putting decoys out the night before:lol:......Mack


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

Good LORD that's a lot of decoys!:yikes:

Looks like the setup worked, though..... Congrats!!!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

when in doubt, MOER DECOYZ!


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Go *Big* or go home...


----------



## donbtanner (Sep 26, 2007)

Decoyapalooza!!!!!! Wow, some serious gear winding after that hunt..... Way to put the smack down on em......


----------



## ScavengerMan (Sep 6, 2006)

I thought I knew what a mega spread was, until clicking on this post. 


Great hunters too, mostly all boys. Thanks for sharing.....


----------



## dhosera (Jul 11, 2006)

WOW! I need to show that picture to my GF, shes always telling me I have too many decoys.


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

Well done! Those spread pics rock!! 


FB ne_eye:


----------



## Fall Flight Punisher (Aug 14, 2008)

*WOW!!!!:yikes:*


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Nice job- thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

we started setting decoys at 3:30 and we got done at exactly 7. it took 2.5 hours to pic the decoys up and 1 more to separate whose was whose.
the c.o.s stopped and looked at our spread and i believe his exact words were holy **** dude y'all got some decoys. i just wish there were more ring necks. it sucks watching read heads fly threw and land in your decoys all day and cant shoot.
any way thanks for all the reply's.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Your lucky the duck hunting fashion police didnt show up because it looks like there is more than one brand of decoy.


----------



## jward (Feb 16, 2009)

???? So how many decoys are in that spread anyway ? 


Jward


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

I'm going to guess that there are 500 decoys in that second picture. Nice setup.


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

I'm impressed, wow that's a lot of decoys for sure ! I won't ask your age, the spread tells it all......lol Nice pics, nice job, congrads. Frame that pic of your spread and show it off years from now to younger hunters. Show them what it's all about.


----------



## Hardwoods89 (Oct 8, 2008)

Wow very impressive spread man, not asking you to get too specific, but what region of the UP were you hunting?


----------



## hankrt (Nov 7, 2007)

Mike L........I'm with you, that spread is for the under 29 crew!!!


----------



## letemfall (Apr 29, 2009)

How many decoys is that?


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

there's something wrong with you guys...


----------



## TeamFowlAssassins (Nov 7, 2007)

Nice pics!!! Thats a crap load of decoys! I thought we put out a lot of divers when we hunted up at Houghton last year with 15-16 dozen! We were up in the U.P. as well, and got into a few divers but not any big numbers. Mainly were after puddlers. Did get Redheads, Bills, and a Ringneck... Seen a few decent groups out in the distance but that was it.


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

letemfall said:


> How many decoys is that?


i had about 24 dozen my buddy Jason had 22 dozen i think zack had 8 dozen and my cousin Dustin had 12 dozen or so. so i gus we had 66 dozen decoys ill have them count and get an exact number.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

T.J. said:


> i had about 24 dozen my buddy Jason had 22 dozen i think zack had 8 dozen and my cousin Dustin had 12 dozen or so. so i gus we had 66 dozen decoys ill have them count and get an exact number.


Were the single drops?


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

both long lines and individual.


----------



## Blacklab77 (Jun 21, 2006)

792 Dekes, thats INSANE!!!! I thought we were nuts when we did 350 single lines at end of the season diver hunts on sag bay. If your doing that many on the opener how many in late season. Better yet I don't want to know.

Blacklab


----------



## 10 ring (Mar 18, 2007)

That looks like a lot of work but you did get some birds. How does a spread that big work. I see no hole for them to land in and the lay out boats are at one end. If the ducks land on the other side of that big spread isn't that a long shot or don't the pics do it justice. Just courious, I have never lay out hunted before but may soon.


----------



## Cardinal (Nov 2, 2005)

waxico said:


> An economic recovery initiated by 2 duck hunters purchasing decoys...
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Thats awesome guys. Congrats on a great hunt and thanks for sharing the pics...(Damn am i jealous!!!)

I guess at 27 i fall in the young guns category as that wouldnt have bothered me one bit...Whattever it takes right!!! I tell my Dad about where we should go and what we should take and he looks at me like :16suspect...Thats a 61 year olds perspective though!!!:lol::lol::lol:....It doesnt matter how far it is or how hard you have to work for it cause its all worth it in the end to me!


----------



## StackemHigh (Oct 9, 2008)

Never seen so many decoys in one spread anywhere. Holy crap.Congrats on the sucsessful hunt.


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

10 ring said:


> That looks like a lot of work but you did get some birds. How does a spread that big work. I see no hole for them to land in and the lay out boats are at one end. If the ducks land on the other side of that big spread isn't that a long shot or don't the pics do it justice. Just courious, I have never lay out hunted before but may soon.


divers land on top of each other thir realy is no nead for a hole. they fly threw the spread and try to land a quarter to half way threw the spread. from the lay out to the first decoy is about 40 yards they are about 15-20 yards on average when we shoot. we had read heads try landing right on top of us.


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

here is one of three boats we had. i had a 14 48 full and Dustin had a 19 foot boat half full.







this boat is a 17 footer.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Ahhhhh, to be young again!!!!:lol::lol::lol:






I'll say it again, I bet you had fun!!


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Now thats cool!

congrats guys!


----------



## bowhuntordie (Mar 24, 2007)

WOW!!! looks like the spreads i throw out...in my dreams :lol:...very impressive! nothing better to pump u up for the start of the season than seeing something like that. great job!


----------



## reese440 (Feb 11, 2008)

where you were off to when I drove by the shop on Friday and saw the rig loaded to the brim with decoys. I thought dropping $900 on new decoys at Cabelas a few weeks ago when I was downstate was insane, but those pictures do nothing but prove to me even more how crazy you are. You should set that spread out in front of Lonesome Point some night in the next month or so before I get laid off--been seeing more and more birds working across the big lake as I look out over the water during the course of my day when I'm in town. By the way yer damn pigeons keep coming down to the boat launch every night when I'm in town working--one of these nights I'm going to bring the wristrocket with me and try to pick them off when they come in for their drink and bath. I'll drop them off at the house if I get any.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

holy cow guys!

i thought for sure you snapped that pic after a huge flock landed in you decoys and you were bagged out.... 
i can't belive anyone has that many decoys much less puts them all out! lol

one thing i can say, now is the time to do it, when its 40 degrees, blowing and raining it is no fun dealing with half that many dekes.

with these temps, who cares, floatilla!!

i'm with mike, print a pic out and hang it up, thats a spread to be pround of!


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

66 dozen, that is about $5000 worth of decoys. I am new at layout shooting at anchor bay and use only 8 dozen mostly shooting buffleheads by grassy. I wonder how many is enough to fool the divers? btw. did any mallard decoy to your spread? very nice spread guys.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

66 dozen decoys to start....

64 dozen when you are done shooting your birds with no gunning hole. LOL

Nicely done man...


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

Wow!!! Thats a pile of dekes! Nice pics and good shootin!


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

SomeB
And to think i almost downwinded you. 

Cudos to you guys for putting that many out. If you got em, might as well us them. That looks like some of the old market gunning photos.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Wow. Thats quite the spread fellas. Nice pile of birds to boot. If you dont mind I am gonna show my wife this picture and say "See honey, it could be worse"


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

reese440 said:


> where you were off to when I drove by the shop on Friday and saw the rig loaded to the brim with decoys. I thought dropping $900 on new decoys at Cabelas a few weeks ago when I was downstate was insane, but those pictures do nothing but prove to me even more how crazy you are. You should set that spread out in front of Lonesome Point some night in the next month or so before I get laid off--been seeing more and more birds working across the big lake as I look out over the water during the course of my day when I'm in town. By the way yer damn pigeons keep coming down to the boat launch every night when I'm in town working--one of these nights I'm going to bring the wristrocket with me and try to pick them off when they come in for their drink and bath. I'll drop them off at the house if I get any.


their not my pigeons but every one keeps blaming me for letting them go. i wont to kill them as much as the next guy. bring them on over ill clean um up.


----------



## pintail charlie (Nov 26, 2007)

That looks alot like my bingo area spread.:yikes: That just proves that you get back what you put in. Good job!


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Um....where did the Pidgeons fit into all this?


----------

